# Help with lakes please



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, we are planning a trip to Italy this year (Italian lakes) probably last week Aug first week Sept. We've never been before and would like some advice please, firstly any recommendations on a nice campsite that's quiet and not too commercialised, located on or near a shore as we want to be be able to walk our kayakes to the lake and also would like to be able to use the acsi if possible.

The next recommendation please is for a campsite around the northern end of Lake Garda, same things as above although obviously we know it won't be quiet and it is very commercial. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Italy*

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/italy/lombardy/brescia/san-felice-del-benaco/campsite-fornella-100615/


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lago Maggiore.

Camping Lido at Cannero Riviera.

http://en.campinglidocannero.com/

We will be there for the last fortnight in August - our third visit!


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Update*

We've decided to stay at Lake Garda (going with another couple and they would prefer to go to this lake) so if anyone has any recommendations please for a nice campsite at the northern end, that is hopefully not very loud and full of kids as ours are grown up and have left home :lol: oh and that also has good clean English toilets


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote: "good clean English toilets"

We have good clean toilets in Wales too.

Probably also in Scotland and Ireland.

ottytrain5: ottytrain4: :sleepy1:


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Italian Lakes*

I found it was easier to drive around the lakes clockwise we had a 7.5 mtr Motorhome and some places it was a bit tight and I noticed that their were quiet a few overhanging rocks that were a bit close if you we travelling anticlockwise. That was in 2005 the roads may have improved since.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've sent my short list to our friends who we are going with, thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply x


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Shell181 said:


> Hi, we are planning a trip to Italy this year (Italian lakes) probably last week Aug first week Sept. We've never been before and would like some advice please, firstly any recommendations on a nice campsite that's quiet and not too commercialised, located on or near a shore as we want to be be able to walk our kayakes to the lake and also would like to be able to use the acsi if possible.
> 
> The next recommendation please is for a campsite around the northern end of Lake Garda, same things as above although obviously we know it won't be quiet and it is very commercial.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


ACSI rates apply only off/mid-season so unlikely to be available Aug/beg Sept. Dates vary by site, so check each one individually - dates are quoted at the foot of their individual listings in the book/or you can check them online.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, yes we've been using the Acsi book for years so we're familiar with it thanks, some of them start last week Aug but majority are from 1st Sep or even later. We're looking at it as a bonus if we can use it


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the short list I've got it down to with the campsites that appeal to me, I've sent it to our friends who are going with us to get their input, if anyone wants to add anything extra about any of the campsites or lakes please feel free.........

Camping Cappuccini, Peschiera del Garda, Not in the Acsi book

Camping Zocco, Manerba del Garda - In 'the best campsites in Italy 2010 edition book that we have and also in Acsi book no. 2557

Fontanelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2558

Piantelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2559 

Campsite Covelo, Lake Iseo - in Acsi book no. 2521

Camping Conca d'Oro, Lake Maggiore, in the 'best campsites' book and in the Acsi no. 2491.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Update*

Hi

Just an update, we stayed at Camping Conca d'Oro and Campsite Covelo and had a great time at both but especially loved Covello and Lake Iseo, ended up staying there over two weeks not one week as planned lol. I recommend both campsites and if anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to ask me.

Thanks for the help on the posts I did around our Italian lakes holiday


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Lakes*

Hi there, don't miss out on Lake orta, stunning lake I had pitch 3foot from water edge steps to go in water like a swimming pool, tied the kayak up and left in in the water, look it up nice and piece full camping orta. Fab restaurant with a to die for veiw.
Eddie.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes that's how our pitch was at Lake Iseo, stunning and can't wait to go back ! Will put Lake Orta on our list for next time, which campsite was it again please ?


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi shell181, the site is Camping orta.


----------

